# Windows 2000 Upgrade



## buar42 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi there.

I'm trying to upgrade from Windows 2000 small business server to Windows SBS 2003, but I'm getting an error telling me that I have too many CALs, and I need to reset it to five.

I looked in the Licensing component in Control Panel, but it tells me that I should use Manage Server from the Start Menu, and then look into the About menu. The only problem is that I don't seem to have that option, I have Configure Your Server in Administrative Tools, but that doesn't have an About menu.

I really don't want to have to format the HD and configure SBS2003 from scratch, but I have some software that needs a newer version of Windows than 2000, so I need to upgrade somehow.

Is there a Migration Wizard or Easy Transfer system for servers like there is with client versions of Windows?

Any suggestions would be helpful.

PS: I tried running TSG SysInfo, but it threw an error saying that the entry point isSysWow64Process was not found in kernel32.dll or something similar. Probably because Windows 2000 doesn't know what 64-bit is!


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Use the Licensing tool in the Administrative Tools (not the one in the Control Panel) to add or remove licenses.

See also
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/327644


----------



## buar42 (Oct 10, 2012)

I think I tried that and got the same error message. The article says that they're different but they have the same icon. Is that how it should be?

That article you linked to mentioned the licensing mode. I don't think I was asked that when I originally set up the server. I'm wondering if there's something slightly broken in the install and that's why I'm having these problems.

I'm not near the server right now, but I'll take a closer look at the article next time I'm there.

On a related note, will Windows 2003 use XP hardware drivers?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## buar42 (Oct 10, 2012)

Quick update: I'm now with the server, and I can confirm that the Licensing shortcut in Admin Tools does point to the wrong place. I get the same error message telling me that a feature is not available: "Not available in Microsoft BackOffice Small Business Server. To add client licenses, choose Manage Server from the Start Menu and select About Small Business Server."

Any ideas before I have to format it and start from scratch (which is not a preferred solution!)


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

You probably need to install the Manage Server tools from the SBS 2000 disk to get the required admin tools to add the CALs.
The nearest docs I can find is for SBS 2003 to install consoles:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/829622

Other articles: http://www.sbs-rocks.com/articles.htm#SBS 2000 Articles


----------

